# Impounded!



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

*Harvey aka LKyLindy decided to retaliate and take his life into his own hands by Bombing DDInc. "Dog Pound" style. He sent an awesome 5er of smokes & some tasty treats for the dogs during the "Impoundment"!

He sent-
Oliva Master Blends 3
Ashton VSG spellbound
Padron '64 diplomatico
Ashton ESG 21 yr salute
Romeo y Julieta Edition Limitada (cc)

I sure hope he lets us leave the Pound a little early for "good behavior" cause DDInc. has some more work to do!!

Thank you Harvey for the super hit. Appreaciate it!:biggrin:*


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is that impounded or just plain pounded??

Nice hit!!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Someone adopt this puppy before he is euthinized!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man that is some sweet a$$ bomb :lol:
pun definately intended
i dont really see any way that this bomb could be better, those are amazing smokes!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet hit! The Padron looks great!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Um, Snacky Cakes! Oh yeah, nice smokes. :biggrin:


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

All of those look great! Michael Vick would be proud. Why no picks of the cakes?:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that is a great hit!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is too funny, anmd a very nice hit!


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*GREAT bomb...all the major food groups!!*

One of the Brothers once bombed me and included some good old NJ Tasty-Kakes in with the ordinance. Gotta love it....ALL the major food groups!!

FN in MT


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is hilarious. Very nice hit.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Kickin' the dog!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like DDI got skacked on the nose with a rolled up newspaper :lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

NICE group of gars,the cake's well i sure dont need the low cal. stuff lol.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

The best of the best on that hit!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome hit Harvey - each of those sticks is Top Shelf!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp: Now that I cold "great stuf" I wish to try an ESG for so long!!!:mumbles:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not so sure of the combo, but very nice selection you got there.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Stunning!!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome hit, nice touch with the devil dog cakes LOL


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha! Great Packaging and Great Sticks.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Very creative Harvey. Devil Dog gets hit with his namesake...Kewl!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love the devil dogs great touch


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL i love it! nice hit!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Love the devil dogs nice hit


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

We have leash laws in NY-

No dogs allowed to Run Wild!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

NO NO BAd Dog!! 

I dunno to drool over the smokes or the oooohhh creamy filled yumyums. LOL


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Nice hit....ummm.......you gonna eat that?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> We have leash laws in NY-
> 
> No dogs allowed to Run Wild!!!


:roflmao::roflmao: nice hit Harvey


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!

That's what you get for messin' with NY!!!


----------

